# Cease & desist



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

I have often come here for advice on caring for sick or injured ferals so I just wanted to share what has been going on. I live in Las Vegas and have been feeding the ferals for three years in the courtyard where I live. I keep the area very clean but I just received a warning 5 weeks ago to stop feeding them. It was with great difficulty that I adhered to the warning. I had to go "cold turkey" pardon the pun and I literally cried for a few days. I had to keep my blinds closed so they didn't see me in my house. I used to get so much pleasure wathcing them eat and knowing they had a safe place to drink and bathe. One was crippled and he came every day without fail. Now even though I have stoppped a few of them are still hanging around and the latest is I have to go before a hearing regarding the "distruction of common area property" I am floored that people would go to such measures. It makes me very angry and upset. Why are people so mean? 

I wish I lived in a place where I could care for them - especially in the summer when it is soooo hot - I used to give them clean, cool water to drink and water to bathe. It breaks my heart. Just hoping for some words of encouragement from felllow pigeon lovers/feeders. Thank you


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would recommend you find a tenants advocacy group and explain your situation, perhaps seek their assistance or a referral to someone who can help you.. If not that, then a tenants lawyers group which works pro-bono.

I agree with you, and the thing which is incredibly cowardly is the fact that other neighbors didn't just approach you directly and respectfully to discuss the situation instead.

If it helps any....perhaps you CAN feed your flock OFF of the property (?). If they saw you leaving food at an alternate location, seeing you drop the food there, they will move off the property and to the new feeding location and catch on quite quickly. I have done this before and it has worked.

That would take care of the issues the property managers might have.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for your reply - actually my landlord is coming with me to the hearing - it is the condo. assoc. who has the issue with me. Although I have tried very hard to keep the area clean there are areas up above the building where the droppings have acculmulated and I believe that is what they are angry about. 

There are so many feral pigeons here in Las Vegas, everywhere you look, every parking lot, every street corner - and all too often hit by cars in the street. Most of "my flock" has gotten the hint and moved on. I am glad because I am afraid that the next step is they will call in "pigeon control" and harm them and I certainly don't want to endanger them. Again thanks for the reply.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may want to get a book and read it ,called Superdove........... how the pigeon took manhattan and the world. read the chapter on pigeon mothers, it may help.


----------

